# BMX in München- Wo ???



## vvagi (15. Juni 2008)

Hi könnt ihr mir ein paar gute Sessions in München nennen? die einzige wo ich kenne ist bugapark....... danke


----------



## RISE (15. Juni 2008)

Augen aufmachen und gucken. Ehrlich jetzt. Als ich angefangen hab, hab ich mir selbst ein Probölem mit fehlenden Spots eingeredet, aber man findet nach und nach die tollsten Sachen. Da sollte es in München kein Problem geben und wenn doch wird sich bestimmt der ein oder andere zu Wort melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (16. Juni 2008)

Ja da stimme ich RISE zu einfach mal mit offenen Augen durch die Stadt fahrn xD
Aber was gibts denn da sonst so?
Werd in den Sommerferien 2 oder 3Tage in München sein und
dann vielleicht 1 oder 2 Parks besuchen.
Was könnt ihr da vorschlagen so?


----------



## nicusy (16. Juni 2008)

lohof, geltendorf, emmering-halle??!, evtl buga für nen halben tag
ja da gibts schon vieles
aber lohof is ne reise wert!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (16. Juni 2008)

Google ist unser aller Freund. xD

http://www.skatemap.de.vu/


----------



## nicusy (16. Juni 2008)

dachau ist auch noch recht empfehlenswert zum dirt fahren!


----------



## Son (16. Juni 2008)

arnulfpark ist chillig


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2008)

olympiapark ist auch n besuch wert und alles drum herum

bin letztens mim audo durch münchen gefahren und hab überall nur geile spots gesehen .. wenn ich bloß ein rad und ne cam dabei gehabt hätte xD

@son: angeblich soll es jetzt verboten sein im arnulfpark zu fahren - bullerrei schaut oft vorbei usw. ist ja eigentlich n kinderspieltplatz ( da sind wir ja mit den kinderräder eigentlich genau richtig ^^ ) sollte nur mal gesagt sein denke ich


----------



## vvagi (17. Juni 2008)

danke danke. nur noch ne frage: 

-wo ist der arnulfpark ???

und

-wo kann man in lohof fahren? Ich war letzten samstag erst dort, beim 360 grad shop ...


----------



## nicusy (17. Juni 2008)

echt? war schon öfters beim arnulf... hab da noch nie die bullerei gesehen...
der is schon ganz lustig.... nur der untergrund nervt gewaltig, der is anstrengend und man denkt immer dass man nen platten hat 

der arnulfpark is zwischen der hacker- und der donnersberger brücke
lohof... mhmm genaue wegbeschreibung hab icha uch ent... frag doch ma im 360er


----------



## vvagi (17. Juni 2008)

ok danke !!! 

ps: weist du wieviel das eintritt kostet ? 







ist das der park ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vvagi (17. Juni 2008)

ich meine den park von skatemap münchen


----------



## Son (17. Juni 2008)

arnulfpark? das ist kein skatepark sonder ein spielplatz, wie [email protected] scho sagte


----------



## vvagi (17. Juni 2008)

Wieviel Eintritt kostet es bei dem Park in Lohof ?


----------



## nicusy (18. Juni 2008)

ziemlich teuer, 8 eusen glaub ich aber für einen tag lohnt sichs auf jeden!


----------



## CDRacer (18. Juni 2008)

nicusy schrieb:


> dachau ist auch noch recht empfehlenswert zum dirt fahren!



Sind die wieder geshapet?

Ansonsten ist Arnulfpark wohl seit kurzem so, dass regelmäßig die Polizei vorbeischaut und einen des Platzes verweist. Da gab es wohl einige Beschwerden seitens der Anwohner. Zumindest ist das die Version, die ich kenne.


----------



## Flatpro (18. Juni 2008)

hey kris, biste noch in münchen? ab oktober werd ich auch da hinziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (18. Juni 2008)

Eine große Sammlung Skateparks und Dirtstrecken wär mal cool.
Das ganze mit Bildern/Video beschmückt und fertig zBsp:

Bundesland | Stadt | Postleitzahl | Straße
*Bild/Video*

Dann kann man in die Suche einfach mal was eingeben und sehn,
was bei rauskommt. Klar gibts das alles schon aber warum nicht


----------



## vvagi (19. Juni 2008)

die idee find ich gut also ich würd schon mal einiges wissen lol


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juni 2008)

find die idee auch nicht übel bloß sollte es dann echt durgezogen werden - ich bin dabei wenns losgeht 

eine MTB/BMX - Skatepark / Streetspot Map


----------



## RISE (20. Juni 2008)

Die Idee gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Wäre mir auch einen Sticky wert. Die Frage ist nur, ob wir hier als recht kleine BMX Gruppe soviel zusammentragen bekommen oder ob es sinnvoller wäre, sich evtl. mit den DDD-Leuten (Street) zusammen zu tun oder sich an andere Seiten zu wenden. Im BMX Board gibt es bspw. ein Thema zu Spots und eine Skateparkmap / Spotfinder für Deutschland gibt es im Internet auch.


----------



## moe 11 (20. Juni 2008)

CDRacer schrieb:


> Sind die wieder geshapet?
> 
> Ansonsten ist Arnulfpark wohl seit kurzem so, dass regelmäßig die Polizei vorbeischaut und einen des Platzes verweist. Da gab es wohl einige Beschwerden seitens der Anwohner. Zumindest ist das die Version, die ich kenne.



jepp sind wieder geshapet


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juni 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Die Idee gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Wäre mir auch einen Sticky wert. Die Frage ist nur, ob wir hier als recht kleine BMX Gruppe soviel zusammentragen bekommen oder ob es sinnvoller wäre, sich evtl. mit den DDD-Leuten (Street) zusammen zu tun oder sich an andere Seiten zu wenden. Im BMX Board gibt es bspw. ein Thema zu Spots und eine Skateparkmap / Spotfinder für Deutschland gibt es im Internet auch.



klasse! finde ich gut

jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen, der irgendwie ne datenbank oder so anlegen kann oder noch ne domain frei hat oder so

aber eine liste können wir ja schonmal im Dirt/street forum erstellen bzw. erstellen lassen und die spots in ne excel tabelle eintragen



Ich erstell einfach ma son fred vielleicht finden sich ja noch einige leute


----------



## RISE (20. Juni 2008)

Warum Excel Tabelle etc.? Eine einfache Gliederung (Art [z.B. Park oder Streetspot], Ort, Straße, Bild, Beschreibung,Anfahrt, Hinweise (z.B. das Fahren dort unerwünscht ist etc.) reicht doch völlig aus.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juni 2008)

jo schaun wie mal wie es sich entwickelt.

schau doch mal ins Dirt/Street forum rein


----------



## vvagi (20. Juni 2008)

jo das machen wir.... am besten bei homepage baukasten oda so.


----------



## Flatpro (21. Juni 2008)

bitteschön, da habt ihr schon 25 seiten:

http://www.testboard.lowtechweb.de/viewtopic.php?t=8715&highlight=spots+eurer+st%E4dte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crmo_basher (21. Juni 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Eine große Sammlung Skateparks und Dirtstrecken wär mal cool.
> Das ganze mit Bildern/Video beschmückt und fertig zBsp:
> 
> Bundesland | Stadt | Postleitzahl | Straße
> ...



...also ich hab meine 70 spots hier reingepumpt...http://www.betonraspler.de...einfache Handhabe, könnt eure action-fotos zum spot reinsetzen, ihn bewerten und auch für alle anderen die obstacles markieren und auch entsprechend suchen...d.h. ihr wollt smithgrinds etc üben und sucht´ne passende ledge? einfach ´n paar angaben wie bundesland,stadt und obstacle markieren und ab geht´s

´ne excel tabelle ist auch schick...aber die seite rockt schon eher für mich


----------



## CDRacer (27. Juni 2008)

Flatpro schrieb:


> hey kris, biste noch in münchen? ab oktober werd ich auch da hinziehen...



Jo, ich wohne noch in München, was zieht dich hierher?


----------



## Flatpro (2. Juli 2008)

na studieren... ab oktober gehts los


----------



## soulbmx (1. Mai 2009)

Also das mit den spots haben wir uns auch schon seit langen gedacht. Leider wegen nebenbei Arbeit aber erst 2008 online bringen können. Auf www.soulbmx.tv gibt es einen spot guide. Dort kann man Spots anlegen, mit Infos füllen und im Idealfall mit einem Video verlinken.

Wir haben schon viele Ideen um die Karte noch viel besser zu machen. Es fehlen auch noch viele Infos von schon angelegten Spots. Also um Mithilfe wären wir wirklich dankbar!!!


----------

